# Disney's Pete's Dragon on Digital HD, Blu-ray�, DMA, DVD and On-Demand Nov. 29



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Disney’s Magical Family Adventure Soars Home this Holiday Season with Exciting Extras on Digital HD, Blu-ray™ and Disney Movies Anywhere on Nov. 29
> 
> The timeless tale of a boy and his fire-breathing friend is sure to melt hearts!
> 
> ...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

This movie looks really interesting. Thank you for sharing.


----------

